# Mit Suse 9 (DVD), D-Link DWL-G520 und D-Link DI-614+ ins Internet?



## The_Fang (30. Januar 2004)

Hola!
Endlich habe ich es geschafft auf meinem Rechner Linux nach mehreren Rückschlägen zu installieren 
Wir haben "leider" ein Funkrouter in unserem Haus um ins Internet zu kommen. Zwar erkennt SuSE 9, im gegensatz zu anderen Distributionen, die ich getestet habe, meine Funknetzwerkkarte, eine DWL-G520 von D-Link, doch ich komme leider trotzdem nicht ins Internet. Ich weiß leider nicht so genau was ich für Daten alles angeben muss.

Meine jetztigen Einstellungen:
Betriebsmodus: Verwaltet
Netzwerkname (ESSID): Default
Netzwerkerkennung (NWID):
Verschlüsselungs-Key:
Spitzname:
Ich habe auch die "Automatische Adressvergabe (mit DHCP)" aktiviert.

Weiß einer von euch wo ich unter Windows herausfinden kann, wie meine ESSID und NWID lauten? Oder hat einer noch andere Tipps wie ich endlich unter Linux im Forum posten kann?


----------



## The_Fang (1. Februar 2004)

Hat denn keiner eine Idee wie ich mein Wireless LAN zum laufen bringen kann?


----------



## DSOMETRASH (8. März 2004)

*Das gleiche Problem*

Habe leider das gleiche Problem,

wenn du irgendwoher ne info bekommen solltest, wie man die dwl 520 ans laufen bekommt (suse 9.0) würd ich mich sehr über ne mail freuen!

Danke


----------



## Joannis (4. Juli 2004)

Wenn Du mit Netzwerkname=Default den Rooter erreichst, gibt es noch keine  ESSID außer Default. Den Netzwerknamen kannst Du über  Windows eingeben, dann später unter Linux an entsprechender Stelle in die Konfiguration.
Was Du mit der NWID machen sollst, daran rätsele ich gerade herum, denn ich bekomme über Win XP alles hin, aber mit Linux  keinen Kontakt zum Rooter.
Vielleicht kannst Du mir sagen, was die NWID nungenau ist.
Vielen Dank und Grüße
Joannis


----------



## SirToby (18. Juli 2004)

*DWL-520 und DWL-650+ unter Linux*

Da Linux die genannten Karte nicht von sich aus unterstützt, muss man bei dieser Karte selber hand anlegen... Welche Schritte man durchführen muss, um die Karte dennoch zum Arbeiten zu bewegen, werde ich mal in ein Paar Schritten anhand einer SuSE-Installation kurz hier erklären:

*I. Was wir brauchen:*

- Die Treiber-Dateien von Windows (WLANGEN.BIN, RADIO*.BIN, AIRPLUS.INF usw.)
- Ein Installationsmedium, auf dem sich das Programm NDISWRAPPER befindet

*II. Installation*

1. Die Treiber-Dateien in einen Ordner kopieren

2. NDISWRAPPER installieren (z.b. mit YaST)

3. In das Verzeichnis mit den Treiber-Dateien wechseln und dann *ndiswrapper -i <treiber>.inf* eingeben und bestätigen. In unserem Fall ist das die airplus.inf.

4. WLAN-Karte einstecken (bei DWL-650+) und dann mit *ndiswrapper -l* testen, ob der Treiber erfolgreich installiert und die Karte erkannt wurde. Es sollte sowas wie "airplus present" ausgegeben werden.

5. Nun muss unter YaST ein neues Netzwerkgerät hinzugefügt werden mit den Einstellungen:
Typ: Drahtlos
Modulname: ndiswrapper

6. Dann müssen noch die WLAN-Einstellungen (WEP, Access Point, Gateway, Nameserver etc.) eingestellt werden.

7. Konfiguration speichern und dann sollte die Karte auch schon wunderbar arbeiten

*III. Entfernen des Treibers*
Mit *ndiswrapper -e <treiber.inf>* kann der Treiber wieder aus dem System entfernt werden.

Hoffe dies wird einigen Helfen, ihre WLAN doch noch unter Linux einsatzbereit zu bekommen.

Liste der Treiberdateien:
-- AIRPLUS.CAT
-- AIRPLUS.INF
-- AIRPLUS.SYS
-- RADIO0d.BIN
-- RADIO11.BIN
-- RADIO15.BIN
-- WLANGEN.BIN

over&out


----------

